# Soft tyvek vs reg house tyvek



## Cleet123 (Apr 27, 2008)

When you guys make sillosocks out of the reg. tyvek do you expirence a problem with excess noise, is it not a big deal?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I used the hard tyvek or house wrap for my decoys and noise really isn't a problem becuase the ecaller drowns it out. I did have problems with finding paint that will stick to it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Forget the house Tyvek as it is NOT the same.

And when it comes time to sell, you will really take a hit as buyers want the 1443r tyvek, not the house wrap tyvek which is much stiffer.

Why some insist on using the house wrap in beyond my comprehension considering how often it is brought on this forum each year.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

We use the house tyvek becuase it is cheaper and it holds it shape together better. I couldn't afford the soft tyvek on a college budget! :withstupid:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

you can throw them in the washing machine too. It softens it up good.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> And when it comes time to sell, you will really take a hit as buyers want the 1443r tyvek, not the house wrap tyvek which is much stiffer.


Yep... the used decoy "blue book" shows a 40% deduct for all windsocks constructed using anything other than 1443r tyvek. :lol:

Use what you can for your budget. Shooting birds over your own handmade housewrap windsocks beats jumping anyday!! :wink:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Shooting birds over your own handmade housewrap windsocks beats jumping anyday!! :wink:


Very true.

But considering all the time that goes into sewing them, etc... why not just use 1443r to begin with? BTW, that -40% is pretty accurate.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

h2ofwlr said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting birds over your own handmade housewrap windsocks beats jumping anyday!! :wink:
> ...


Correct me if i am mistaken but i believe it was you that said we could not sell our home made decoys?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Use whatever you want to use. Run the housewrap through the washer and it softens up nicely from what I'm told. And heck, even at 40%, we'll still probably make as much money selling the homemades as the guys buying new and selling. I'm sure Raker was able to have lots of great hunts over those decoys, WTF does it matter to me or anyone else what he used for Tyvek?



> Correct me if i am mistaken but i believe it was you that said we could not sell our home made decoys?


LMAO!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Correct me if i am mistaken but i believe it was you that said we could not sell our home made decoys?


You mean in this post?? 



> h2ofwlr wrote:
> I want to caution the guys here about copyright and patent laws. If you make a copy, and sell them, that is against the law. And I would be warry if calling them "Sillosocks" as that is registered copyrighted name. And if a guy sells some and says "sillosock" and the buyer finds out they are not authentic, you are liable for treble damages for fraud.


You just have to call them self supporting wind inflated waterfowl deception devices. Not sillosocks, but I've also heard that will cost you another 40% of reasale value.. :lol:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

dblkluk said:


> > Correct me if i am mistaken but i believe it was you that said we could not sell our home made decoys?
> 
> 
> You mean in this post??
> ...


LMAO :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> You just have to call them self supporting wind inflated waterfowl deception devices. Not sillosocks, but I've also heard that will cost you another 40% of reasale value.. :lol:


Oh Wow! That's funny!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard it is a 40.298% drop now since there is so mcuh water in Canada. The birds are going to stay there forever, and with globel warming they aren't going to migrate this fall. Sell your decoys boyz before everyone finds out and then even the 1443r's aren't going to be worth a toot. :-?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also heard that if you use the 1443 and flip it inside out thus they can't read the 1443 tyvek thing they will flare. They don't want to come into inferior decoys!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Laugh all you want, but guys were indeed making copies of SilloSocks, and were selling than as SilloSocks on Ebay. Thus duping unsuspecting hunters. The point is there were guys making them for the expressed purpose to sell them. Blatantly illegal.

What I do know is that if you do not protect your patent--you can loose it. And if I had a patent and invest ten of thousands of $ in developement, I damned well be issuing cease and desist orders to the copycats ripping off the patent.

As for the NW brand patent and the Expidite Intl now owns, I do not know if it has expired yet or is in force. Nor do I know exactly what the patents cover.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My head hurts


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought the constitution gave us freedom of speech?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

h2ofwlr said:


> Laugh all you want, but guys were indeed making copies of SilloSocks, and were selling than as SilloSocks on Ebay. Thus duping unsuspecting hunters. The point is there were guys making them for the expressed purpose to sell them. Blatantly illegal.
> 
> What I do know is that if you do not protect your patent--you can loose it. And if I had a patent and invest ten of thousands of $ in developement, I damned well be issuing cease and desist orders to the copycats ripping off the patent.
> 
> As for the NW brand patent and the Expidite Intl now owns, I do not know if it has expired yet or is in force. Nor do I know exactly what the patents cover.


Again correct me if i am mistaken but i believe it was you that brought up the 40% drop in sale price to begin with? Plus i dont plan on selling decoys that work!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I heard it is a 40.298% drop now since there is so mcuh water in Canada. The birds are going to stay there forever, and with globel warming they aren't going to migrate this fall. Sell your decoys boyz before everyone finds out and then even the 1443r's aren't going to be worth a toot. :-?


Actually, the drop is 40.297435681762%. You are incorrect because you rounded up instead of down. Trust me, I know everything there is to know about everything, especially percentages and how to round them. It all has to do with the total water saturation they are experiencing coupled with the strange reverse migration. I would hurry up and sell any non-1443r decoys that anyone has before the drop hits 40.299%. Then it won't even be worth the cost to ship them to the buyer.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Sure can tell the off season has set in...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Off season???? What about the reverse migration?? :wink:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

h2ofwlr said:


> Sure can tell the off season has set in...


Yes you should know all about the reverse migration since you are such a good internet scouter! :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> Sure can tell the off season has set in...


Yeah at least the offseason people can joke around and you can notice there aren't as many locked threads.

"I had an awesome time"

"I think the whole town knows you had an awesome time Frank"

"Honey, you think KFC's still open?"


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard that this snow storm that is pounding SD has pushed the birds back to NE?? Anyone else here that?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I heard that this snow storm that is pounding SD has pushed the birds back to NE?? Anyone else here that?


Shhh! I was hoping nobody would say anything. I saw a constant soutward migration over Sioux Falls all weekend. I bet the Nebraska boys are smoking em right now.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

you can get the soft structure from material concepts and its about 320 bucks and makes around 32 dz deeks but you will need to get the support bags from jim and sillosocks.com. I have also tried them with the housewrap and yes they work but they dont look new as nice as the soft structure. As for price it is not much more because the housewap small roll only makes about 10 dz at $70. just my :2cents:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread is great! lol


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Put this in a book! :beer:


----------

